# Scales



## pa42phigh (Feb 12, 2018)

Looking for a recommendation on a mid priced scale for weighing cures thx you


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 12, 2018)

I found mine on Amazon. . . . . They have a lot of them at all ranges of prices.

Take a look,

John


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Feb 12, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## dward51 (Feb 12, 2018)

Look at scales with 1/100th of a gram resolution (.01 gram).  Should find good ones in the $25 range on amazon.  If you go with 1/100th of a gram resolution, then you can make smaller test batches of a recipe as it is only 1.13 grams of cure #1 per pound.  Also get a calibration weight sized for your scale. Some larger scales have a several gram range of accuracy and that would never work for cure & spices.

This is the one I have.   I have a larger scale for bulk meat measurement.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Feb 12, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## Laftpig (Feb 12, 2018)

Just make sure you read the details of the scale. Many scales of this nature, including good ones, say they are accurate above 3 grams. A better scale is needed to get below that 3 gram mark. As dward51 states small experiments need a very good scale.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Feb 12, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## daveomak (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## cmayna (Feb 12, 2018)

Yup on Dave's suggestion.


----------



## Braz (Feb 12, 2018)

Dave, your post is blank. Was it one of those "illegal" links?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 12, 2018)

There are so many scales out there. Mine weighs up to 10 lbs. And does weight in grams or ounces.
However it only goes to 1/10 of a gram, but that seems to be close enough for me.
Al


----------



## daveomak (Feb 12, 2018)

Put that in the search bar on Amazon..   I can see the link in my post...

*SKYROKU Elite Digital Pocket Scale,100g0.01g Weigh Scale with a 100g Stainless Steel Calibration Weight and a Tweezers, 2 AAA Batteries Included *


----------



## pa42phigh (Feb 17, 2018)

Thanks


----------

